# Suche bestimmten Style



## tobee (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tutorial für diesen Style. Ich wollte bei Google
suchen wusste aber nicht wie man diesen Style nennt.

Tobee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

Welchen Effekt meinst Du?

[ _ ] dass es aussieht wie gezeichnet?
[ _ ] den "Heiligenschein"?
[ _ ] was auch immer man dort erkennt?

[ _____ ] hier den Wunsch eingeben, falls o.g. nicht zutrifft.


----------



## tobee (25. April 2006)

Dank für deine Antwort!

[ X ] dass es aussieht wie gezeichnet?
[ _ ] den "Heiligenschein"?
[ _ ] was auch immer man dort erkennt?

Tobee


----------



## oscarr (25. April 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> [ X ] dass es aussieht wie gezeichnet?
> 
> Tobee



Dafür bietet Photoshop aber doch haufenweise Filter an. Da musst Du halt mal etwas ausprobieren. Aber bitte übertreibe es niemals mit den Filtern. Das ist einfach nicht schön und jeder der sich ein wenig besser mit dem Programm auskennt wird über solch Filterwerke dann nur müde Schmunzeln können 

Also einfach mal mit diversen Filtern herumexperimentieren oder am besten komplett selbst zeichnen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2006)

Hallo,

Wühl Dich mal durch diesen Thread, ab Seite 5 wird's interessant.
Ich denke, das beschreibt in Ansätzen die Vorgehensweise.

Sollte Dir das nicht genügen, würde ich mal versuchen, das Ganze in ein Tutorial zu verfassen.

Gruß


----------



## cHe (27. April 2006)

tutorial bitte^^


----------



## versuch13 (27. April 2006)

cHe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tutorial bitte^^




Fänd ich auch nicht schlecht, daran beiße ich mir schon seit Monaten die Zähne aus.


Gruß


----------



## oscarr (27. April 2006)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fänd ich auch nicht schlecht, daran beiße ich mir schon seit Monaten die Zähne aus.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Woran denn wenn man fragen darf? Wollt ihr jetzt diesen Fiscus Stil nachahmen oder was? Wenn das nicht klappt dann kann es daran liegen das Eure Fotos nicht gut sind und Ihr einfach nicht die Ausrüstung/Etat et cetera hab wie so ein "Starfotograf". Ich zitiere mal aus dem Thread den Markus gelinkt hatte:



> 1.) Die Bilder von Jim Fiscus sind schon große Kunst. Dahinter steckt zunächst mal ein wahrer Künstler, der Bildwelten im Kopf hat und diese dann in die Realität umsetzt.
> 
> 2.) Allein mit Fotomontagen (also zusammengesuchten pix aus dem Netz und zwei Ebenen in PS) lässt sich das auf keinen Fall machen. Dafür sind spezielle Arrangements notwendig, Du brauchst Modelle, professionelle Aufnahmetechnik, teilweise ist richtiges Wetter / Wärme / Kälte / Sonnenschein / Regen etc. notwendig. Also: das sind Aufnahmen, die richtig viel Geld erfordern.
> 
> ...


----------



## versuch13 (27. April 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran denn wenn man fragen darf? Wollt ihr jetzt diesen Fiscus Stil nachahmen oder was? Wenn das nicht klappt dann kann es daran liegen das Eure Fotos nicht gut sind und Ihr einfach nicht die Ausrüstung/Etat et cetera hab wie so ein "Starfotograf". Ich zitiere mal aus dem Thread den Markus gelinkt hatte:




Danke, ich kenne diesen Thread schon Monate lang. Habe auch das Tutorial gesehen und, man glaubt es kaum, mit professionalen Fotos versucht zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis zu kommen. Aber wenn er anbietet *vielleicht* ein Tutorial zu schreiben, warum sollte er es nicht machen, das Thema ist ja auch und seit Monaten in vielen Foren Gesprächsthema.

Gruß


----------



## tobee (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

zu dem Thema hab ein PSD gefunden:

Ein PSD mit diesem Effekt, aber leider ohne Erklärung wie die Ebenen erstellt wurden!

Tobee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. April 2006)

Hehe, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich es mal versuchen würde.
Ob schlußendlich was Brauchbares bei raus kommt, kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nicht sagen. 
Einfach mal abwarten und hoffen, dass mich die Muse küsst. 

// edit: @ tobee: Schau mal in den Link, den ich da oben schon gepostet habe...


----------



## oscarr (27. April 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich es mal versuchen würde.
> Ob schlußendlich was Brauchbares bei raus kommt, kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
> Einfach mal abwarten und hoffen, dass mich die Muse küsst.
> 
> // edit: @ tobee: Schau mal in den Link, den ich da oben schon gepostet habe...



Da haste Dir jetzt aber was eingebrockt


----------

